# Anno 2070: Spieler baut Stadt mit 11.000 Einwohnern - Video als Beweis veröffentlicht



## MarcHatke (28. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Anno 2070: Spieler baut Stadt mit 11.000 Einwohnern - Video als Beweis veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Anno 2070: Spieler baut Stadt mit 11.000 Einwohnern - Video als Beweis veröffentlicht


----------



## dangee (28. November 2011)

öhm sind 11k was besonderes? meine bescheidene hausung hatt zZ 9k einwohner... find ich nciht beeindruckend...


----------



## z3ro22 (28. November 2011)

ich glaube das wort krnak passt da ganz gut.

allerding finde ich die reproduktion von solar und windrad in einem sehr interessant eine interessante idee.


----------



## abe15 (28. November 2011)

11k ist doch wirklich ein Witz.... 
Googelt mal nach dem "Anno 1404 Weltrekord bauer" Thread by xybotchen, der Rekordhalter hat es da geschafft eine Stadt mit über 540.000 Bewohnern zu bauen. Da kommt einem diese News gradezu lächerlich vor...


----------



## Sheggo (28. November 2011)

ich finde die Dimensionen passen in den Anno Teilen nicht so ganz. Eine Stadt mit 11k Einwohnern ist ja höchstens ein größeres Dorf oder eine Kleinstadt. Der Ressourcenaufwand ist aber enorm...


----------



## Chriss8185 (28. November 2011)

lol das doch billig 11


----------



## Mothman (28. November 2011)

DAS IST NE MELDUNG?
Meine hat 17k ... ich dachte das ist garnichts. Das war total einfach. 

EDIT:
Beweis kommt gleich.


----------



## eooxx (28. November 2011)

http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8161037169/m/6031099469

hier hat einer 100k...
inklusive Savegame Download


----------



## Spassbremse (28. November 2011)

11k...pah, in der Beta hatte ich auch schon knapp 14.000...also bitte, das ist doch nix...!


----------



## Mothman (28. November 2011)

Also gut...17k hab ich mir eingebildet.^^
Es sind ca. 15k im Moment. Aber die Stadt dieser Insel ist noch im Wachstum und es ist noch Bauplatz .. also das werden sicherlich 20k am Ende. 
Wie man auf 100k kommt ist mir allerdings schleierhaft...DAS ist echt heftig.


----------



## Fraghunter1990 (28. November 2011)

wow 11.000 Einwohner, dass lässt ja heutige Metropolen wie Honkong, Tokio und Bombai ziemlich alt aussehen.


----------



## Sansana (28. November 2011)

Da passen in Indien mehr in einen Zug


----------



## hogan1980 (28. November 2011)

Mit dieser Nachricht, hat sich die PC Games mal wieder selbst ans Bein gepinkelt..
Btw: Diese Musik ist absolut.... FÜRCHTERLICH!


----------



## NinxJac (4. Dezember 2011)

11.000? Das is doch wenig meine hat schon über 14.000!


----------



## NinxJac (4. Dezember 2011)

und sie wächst und hat noch viel Bauplatz


----------



## GeneralofWar (5. Dezember 2011)

en taro adun 

und was ist daran jetzt so besonderes? oO also meine Stadt hat zur Zeit 12.002 Einwohner - und wenn ich die ganze Industri noch auslagere kommen wohl noch 1000 mehr dazu. Mhh wusste nicht, dass das was besonderes ist - ich finde nicht erwähnenswert.


----------



## GIFgaming (8. Dezember 2011)

Guter Artikel!  Dieser Artikel und dieses Video hat mich dazu inspiriert und angespornt eine eigene Große Stadt zu bauen! 
Das Ergebnis ist eine Eco-Stadt mit 31.000 Einwohnern und kann hier betrachtet werden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF6nljllClM


----------



## sagmentus (18. Dezember 2011)

hogan1980 schrieb:


> Mit dieser Nachricht, hat sich die PC Games mal wieder selbst ans Bein gepinkelt..
> Btw: Diese Musik ist absolut.... FÜRCHTERLICH!



Wie man an der "unregistered hyper cam" sehen kann, wurde das Video nicht von Pc Games erstellt


----------



## Nickname71 (22. Dezember 2011)

nix für ungut, aber ich habe 51472 Einwohner !   könnt Ihr wohl mal einpacken ... 
http://www.dogs-academy.ch/51472


----------

